# anyone shop at aquaticmountain.com?



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

their prices seem too good to be true, and I can't find any reviews online. Anyone buy anything from them? I want to buy some t5 fixtures, but not until i find out they're ligit. Thanks!!

http://www.aquaticmountain.com/

Andy


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I love ordering from their sister sight: 
http://www.petmountain.com/
use this coupon code for 5% off:
*DORM5* good till 09/03


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

seems like neither link is working for me. hmmm


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

nevermind, its working now


----------



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

I put in an order (and wrote a review for a $5 coupon), and have two boxes being shipped to me. I'll let y'all know how things go. 
So far, I can't believe the prices!


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

The prices seem on par with most other places. Unless you're compaing their price with what they have listed as the "retail" price. I checked on a few prices and compared them to all the other major aquarium suppliers and most prices are the same. Like any other site you'll find a few items that are a buck or two cheaper. Let us know how everything arrives though.


----------



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

everything arrived in great shape! the lights are nice and put out a great light. not the same color of the 8000k's (which I liked), but still nice. The lights don't show off blue and red as well as the 8000k's, but really make greens shine. I only notice because my red and bosemani rainbows don't look quite as nice with these lights, oh well.


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

I've ordered some hydor inline heaters from them and they came in very good condition. The price was right as well.


----------

